# sr20 twin turbo???



## lionel (May 13, 2003)

does anyone have any pics of it, i heard from somewhere that it was made. and does anyone know how much it would completely cost to have it all done?


----------



## joerc240sx (Jan 19, 2003)

www.jspec.com has a pic of one, but its not really that great of an idea. it wouldnt make up for HP in added wieght


----------



## esyip (Dec 19, 2002)

because the SR is an I-engine, it's best to use a single, large turbo to get the most HP gains. 

you should know this. why do you think many of the hardcore GTR and MKIV Supras swap to a huge single turbo instead of sticking with their sequential twins? 

a V-engine, on the other hand, is a different story.


----------



## joerc240sx (Jan 19, 2003)

I would still go with a single turbo even on a V engine, well it really comes down to space and dificulty of single or twin/sequnchal. my friend is planing on either a single or twin for his 99 v6 stang. with running low boost he is planing on 350-400 rwhp. its just a matter of cost and how hard either setup will be.


----------



## esyip (Dec 19, 2002)

joerc240sx said:


> *I would still go with a single turbo even on a V engine, well it really comes down to space and dificulty of single or twin/sequnchal. my friend is planing on either a single or twin for his 99 v6 stang. with running low boost he is planing on 350-400 rwhp. its just a matter of cost and how hard either setup will be. *


i wouldn't. 

the damn forums just deleted my damn post and it had hella info on it. i'll try and do it again later when i'm not so tired.


----------



## lionel (May 13, 2003)

i was only wondering. curiousity on what it looks like and what it can do.


----------



## lionel (May 13, 2003)

dont mean to be a post whore or whatever, but....**curiosity


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

I would go with a twin turbo setup on a v6. My friends uncles friend (sorry) built a twin turbo v6 mustang cuz hes a mustang freak and that thing is so damn fast he cant drive on the streets. We took it to the races on a trailer (street races). He served people left and right. I think if its inline 4 or 6, HUGE single turbo, like the turbonetics GTB 100 or something. If its v6, HUGE twin turbos(same turbonetics would be fine) and anything bigger than v6 should be supercharged. 

Thats my $.02


----------



## joerc240sx (Jan 19, 2003)

Well from what i have read, i belive that a twin setup on say my friends v6 3.8 mustang, would be able to produce more with low boost numbers, as you rease the boost that number would become smaller. it would also alow for smaller turbos witch would in turn spool faster. the only problem i have is wieght, space, dificalty, and cost of twin over single. that is why i would go with a single over twin.


----------

